# E-Plus questions



## vlapinta (Jun 29, 2020)

I have an exchange for Tahoe with my Marriott Ocean Watch for August. I called Interval again today, and the agent told me I can add  E-plus on the reservation  and exchange up to 3 times. I have never used the Eplus option. How does that work with exchanges? Do I have to call Interval to see what they have at the moment when I want to move something, or can I do an ongoing search w Eplus? Is there any disadvanatge to adding Eplus? I  also have the option to cancel and I would be able to have the week put back on my account to use for 1 year and pay the exchange fees again when I want to use it. I'm not sure which option to choose?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 29, 2020)

You can only add eplus within 5 days of making an exchange.  You can look for manual exchanges online, you don't have to call.  If you are within 59 days from check in the eplus will only allow you to move the reservation a max of 60 days forward (from the day of the currently reserved check in) when you use the eplus.  If you cancel the reservation completely  (and are inside of 60 days) you would get a flexchange (good only within 59 days of current date) that you can use over the next year.  Travel completed by one year from the day you get the replacement week).


----------



## sandcfort (Jun 29, 2020)

Points owner, what is E-Plus?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 29, 2020)

sandcfort said:


> Points owner, what is E-Plus?


eplus is a program when you make an interval international exchange and can retrade without an additional fee up to 3 times.  For a points exchanger, you won't pay the exchange fee again but if the new exchange requires more points you have to pay those.  If the new exchange requires fewer points you don't get any points returned.


----------



## JT (Jun 29, 2020)

Can you cancel E plus within 24 hours of buying?  I made a reservation July 18 but not 100% I will use it but bought Eplus but did not know post #2 above.


----------



## vlapinta (Jun 29, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> You can only add eplus within 5 days of making an exchange.  You can look for manual exchanges online, you don't have to call.  If you are within 59 days from check in the eplus will only allow you to move the reservation a max of 60 days forward (from the day of the currently reserved check in) when you use the eplus.  If you cancel the reservation completely  (and are inside of 60 days) you would get a flexchange (good only within 59 days of current date) that you can use over the next year.  Travel completed by one year from the day you get the replacement week).


Interval told me they are making exceptions and I can add E-plus to my reservation for August. My question really is, Can I do an ongoing search without having to manually look myself. I didn't have luck looking myself for Tahoe. I can add Eplus or cancel and re-search  for next year with another fee


----------



## nycjimster (Jun 29, 2020)

There is no ongoing search feature with E-plus, but you can check yourself.   I really like the feature.  It gives you a lot of flexibility.  For example, you can change the reservation if your plans change (granted there are restrictions on how far you can push out the trade and if you make a change with 60 days).   I also like the last minute opportunity to uptier resort.  For example, if you are booked for so-so resort and a nicer one comes up, you can re-trade.  I consider the cost of E-plus a part of the cost of trading.  I highly recommend everybody adds the the option.   Maybe you can skip if your dates are set and you got a great trade.  Still for $59, an option to change is worth it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 29, 2020)

vlapinta said:


> Interval told me they are making exceptions and I can add E-plus to my reservation for August. My question really is, Can I do an ongoing search without having to manually look myself. I didn't have luck looking myself for Tahoe. I can add Eplus or cancel and re-search  for next year with another fee


No ongoing search and if you add eplus today and your exchange is before August 27 then you would be limited to a maximum of 180 days total from your exchange date using  your 3 exchanges.    If you reservation is before August 27 even if you cancel and get a replacement week you will be limited to manual searches and only during flex.


----------



## vlapinta (Jun 29, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> No ongoing search and if you add eplus today and your exchange is before August 27 then you would be limited to a maximum of 180 days total from your exchange date using  your 3 exchanges.    If you reservation is before August 27 even if you cancel and get a replacement week you will be limited to manual searches and only during flex.


The interval agent today told me they are being more flexible because of Covid, and I would have a year to use it, not the normal flex period exchange rules.   All he had available today in Tahoe was an April week, so he suggested I take the April week pay for E-plus, then look for something else and then exchange again.  This is not what I was told last month, so I hope the agent I got today was telling me the correct info. I am just trying to not lose my week and if this gives me more flexibility then I would do it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2020)

vlapinta said:


> The interval agent today told me they are being more flexible because of Covid, and I would have a year to use it, not the normal flex period exchange rules.   All he had available today in Tahoe was an April week, so he suggested I take the April week pay for E-plus, then look for something else and then exchange again.  This is not what I was told last month, so I hope the agent I got today was telling me the correct info. I am just trying to not lose my week and if this gives me more flexibility then I would do it.


If they are being more flexible, then you will probably need to call each time to have them look beyond the 59 days.  They system isn't set up to allow you to look beyond the 59 days if you enter into the normal flex period.


----------



## Hobee (Jun 30, 2020)

Is eplus relevant if an owner uses an enrolled Marriott week for II exchange to another Marriott or to Vistana/Westin or are there unlimited retrades w/o purchasing eplus?


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 30, 2020)

Hobee said:


> Is eplus relevant if an owner uses an enrolled Marriott week for II exchange to another Marriott or to Vistana/Westin or are there unlimited retrades w/o purchasing eplus?


I was just told by a long time II rep that there were unlimited retrades for Marriott weeks to Marriott weeks at no charge.  I had just automatically added ePlus when booking, because we used to have one Shell week in Interval, (now unfortunately in RCI) and it required ePlus to keep retrading.  I am on my last retrade with the ePlus for a Marriott week I had booked in Spain at Marbella for May, and had to trade for June at Timber Lodge and now it looks like my current trade is still too soon on July 19 at Timber Lodge.  So the Interval agent said once I use the last ePlus I can just keep retrading until we finally find ourselves a week we can actually use.  I had totally forgotten that I did not have to buy ePlus in the first place, as most of our trades are Marriott to Marriott, and we just used to use the Shell week to go to Four Seasons, as we had to pay to trade anyway Marriott or not, with Shell.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jun 30, 2020)

Hobee said:


> Is eplus relevant if an owner uses an enrolled Marriott week for II exchange to another Marriott or to Vistana/Westin or are there unlimited retrades w/o purchasing eplus?


If you stick to those brands with no exchange fee then there is no need to purchase eplus unless you need it to extend your expiration date.
 Eplus expires on year from the check in date of the exchange you purchase it for.  If you are in flexchange it only extends 6 months from that date.


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 7, 2020)

I just spoke with Interval again. If I cancelled my trade with II tor August,  my week would be returned to me for 1 year, but would be considered a late cancellation and I would only be trading during flex time. I could put Eplus on the reservation and I would be able to use the Eplus feature for 1 year. My Eplus would expire in August 2021. I figured at this point another $59 to buy me some time, and be able to cancel again was worth it in these uncertain times. Interval is making exceptions because of Covid.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2020)

vlapinta said:


> I just spoke with Interval again. If I cancelled my trade with II tor August,  my week would be returned to me for 1 year, but would be considered a late cancellation and I would only be trading during flex time. I could put Eplus on the reservation and I would be able to use the Eplus feature for 1 year. My Eplus would expire in August 2021. I figured at this point another $59 to buy me some time, and be able to cancel again was worth it in these uncertain times. Interval is making exceptions because of Covid.


The problem is that with a 59 day restricted deposit, EPlus isn't going to give you another year. You can only retrade for up to 59 days past checkin. With only three retrades, you can effectively only retrade out as far as six months. So if you cancel now and make a new trade for say December and add ePlus, you can really only get a new reservation for as far out as June 2021, not December 2021.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 7, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that with a 59 day restricted deposit, EPlus isn't going to give you another year. You can only retrade for up to 59 days past checkin. With only three retrades, you can effectively only retrade out as far as six months. So if you cancel now and make a new trade for say December and add ePlus, you can really only get a new reservation for as far out as June 2021, not December 2021.



I don’t know what the rules are anymore with II. I called II to cancel an August 2nd reservation to the Grande Luxxe in Puerto Vallarta.  I had until December 8th to go somewhere and I thought because I was within the 59 day window I had limited time to make the reservation.  The II rep told me that because I had E-plus, they could make a reservation into next year as long as what I wanted was available. I just have to make the reservation before my August 2nd check in. However, the rep said I had to call in to do this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I don’t know what the rules are anymore with II. I called II to cancel an August 2nd reservation to the Grande Luxxe in Puerto Vallarta.  I had until December 8th to go somewhere and I thought because I was within the 59 day window I had limited time to make the reservation.  The II rep told me that because I had E-plus, they could make a reservation into next year as long as what I wanted was available. I just have to make the reservation before my August 2nd check in. However, the rep said I had to call in to do this.


That is true. This was part of their COVID policy. They may still be doing this. It doesn't hurt to call and ask.


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 7, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that with a 59 day restricted deposit, EPlus isn't going to give you another year. You can only retrade for up to 59 days past checkin. With only three retrades, you can effectively only retrade out as far as six months. So if you cancel now and make a new trade for say December and add ePlus, you can really only get a new reservation for as far out as June 2021, not December 2021.


That is not what the rep explained to me today. My check in is Aug 1 and I was told I have up until August 2021 to use it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2020)

vlapinta said:


> That is not what the rep explained to me today. My check in is Aug 1 and I was told I have up until August 2021 to use it.


That is because they don't understand the 59 day restriction and how it works.


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 7, 2020)

Forgot to mention I have to call before my check in of Aug 1 to move it to something else to start


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 7, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> That is because they don't understand the 59 day restriction and how it works.


So the rep giving me an experation on the Eplus of Aug 2021 isn't true? I am so confused. Can you please explain what you mean about only being able to use it till June. Was I given wrong info by the representative?


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 7, 2020)

I had used my last ePlus trade, all inside 60 days, but had found a week just past its expiration.  The rep had no problem booking it.  I expect if you are at the end of the string, but have a week that matches, they will make it work.  Probably within that one year window.  I don't know if it made any difference, but I was talking to a Customer Relations rep, not a frontline rep.

Call a few times and take the best result. ;-)


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 8, 2020)

Not exactly your situation (since my week is enrolled) but I can testify that II CSRs have different 'approaches' at the moment.

We decided three days before check-in that we just weren't willing to travel. This was the last gasp on the ill-fated Waiohai II deposit I've mentioned earlier on TUG - it expired a week after our intended check out. So I called into II to abandon it and let someone else have a chance at the week.

The CSR I got wasn't having any of it and bent over backwards to figure out how he could get me something, anything, in return. After being put on hold for a while he said that he found out he could get me a COVID unredeemed deposit extension but that eight days before check-in is II's current limit. So he then found me a MVC Sunday week elsewhere - the very last day I could exchange into. And while he didn't feel comfortable giving me the extension in the same call he told me what I should get when I called in the next day.

So I called the next day and got a less cooperative CSR. She noticed that I've rebooked the deposit a lot and I had to explain that I've been dodging COVID since late March. She said she didn't think there was anything she could do and I asked her to see if she could give me the (almost) year long COVID extension that the 1st rep had mentioned (though I didn't say that). She put me on hold for a while and when she came back said 'Yes...but that it comes with a number of restrictions'. Which I knew and was happy about...something is better than nothing.

Long story short - the II CSR you get matters.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 8, 2020)

vlapinta said:


> So the rep giving me an experation on the Eplus of Aug 2021 isn't true? I am so confused. Can you please explain what you mean about only being able to use it till June. Was I given wrong info by the representative?



eplus expires 1 year from your original check in date.
If you never get into flexchange you will be able to book all the way to that expiration date.

If you get into flexchange at any point during that year you will be limited to booking only 60 days forward from your current check in date.
So if you start out in flexchange you will only get 3 x 60 days ( 6 months) to take your trip.
This doesn’t technically change your expiration date, it’s just that you are limited by flexchange.

The rep you are speaking _MAY_ be doing something ”special” for you and so keeping your eplus out of flexchange. I have read on the II boards that occasionally a rep has done this to help with the covid situation.
Or it may just be that the rep neglected to explain eplus/ flexchange fully when you spoke.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 8, 2020)

Ann in CA said:


> I was just told by a long time II rep that there were unlimited retrades for Marriott weeks to Marriott weeks at no charge.  I had just automatically added ePlus when booking, because we used to have one Shell week in Interval, (now unfortunately in RCI) and it required ePlus to keep retrading.  I am on my last retrade with the ePlus for a Marriott week I had booked in Spain at Marbella for May, and had to trade for June at Timber Lodge and now it looks like my current trade is still too soon on July 19 at Timber Lodge.  So the Interval agent said once I use the last ePlus I can just keep retrading until we finally find ourselves a week we can actually use.  I had totally forgotten that I did not have to buy ePlus in the first place, as most of our trades are Marriott to Marriott, and we just used to use the Shell week to go to Four Seasons, as we had to pay to trade anyway Marriott or not, with Shell.



This is something I didn’t know!  I have a Ko Olina week deposited in II (studio), and bought e-plus.  I have one trade left, but almost always book Marriott (only once did a trade into the Four Seasons Scottsdale).  So if I do a retrade, it looks like I have to use the e-plus again.  I’m actually thinking of paying to extend it another year, as the deposit expires next May (I don’t want to travel until probably late summer and fall next year).  I’d love any advice!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> This is something I didn’t know!  I have a Ko Olina week deposited in II (studio), and bought e-plus.  I have one trade left, but almost always book Marriott (only once did a trade into the Four Seasons Scottsdale).  So if I do a retrade, it looks like I have to use the e-plus again.  I’m actually thinking of paying to extend it another year, as the deposit expires next May (I don’t want to travel until probably late summer and fall next year).  I’d love any advice!


Paying to extend a deposit isn't a good idea. Using ePlus is better. When you extend a deposit, it restricts the extended deposit to only flexchange trades. Meaning it loses a lot of flexibility since you can only confirm a trade inside of 59 days. You didn't say when the checkin date is for your current confirmed trade (you can't add eplus to a deposit). If you for sure won't be going to wherever you traded into, then trade out as far as you can using ePLus After you exhaust that last ePlus retrade, you then need to retrade at full fee. If your Marriott week is enrolled in the Marriott DC program, then you have free retrades. You are then limited based on the expiration date of your original deposit. You can get around that original deposit expiration by adding Eplus to a new retrade down the road. Just make sure you always do any retrades outside of the 59 day flexchange window.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2020)

Ann in CA said:


> I was just told by a long time II rep that there were unlimited retrades for Marriott weeks to Marriott weeks at no charge.


They are only no charge for weeks enrolled in the DC program through the corporate account. This may not apply to everyone.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 8, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> This is something I didn’t know!  I have a Ko Olina week deposited in II (studio), and bought e-plus.  I have one trade left, but almost always book Marriott (only once did a trade into the Four Seasons Scottsdale).  So if I do a retrade, it looks like I have to use the e-plus again.  I’m actually thinking of paying to extend it another year, as the deposit expires next May (I don’t want to travel until probably late summer and fall next year).  I’d love any advice!



If your week is enrolled in the Destination club you get a corporate II account included with your DC dues.
Exchanges to MVC, Sheraton and Westins are free.
So a retrade to another of those brands ends up being free since when you retrade you lose your original exchange fee (0) and need to pay another fee (0).
You can still purchase eplus from that account if you are exchanging to a non Marriott or if you want to use eplus to extend your week’s expiration.

Before you book that last eplus retrade you have left think about seeing if you can find family or a friend who would want to use the week.  
You can pay to extend the week, but remember it is then in flexchange so,you can only book 60 days in advance and can’t place a request.  Be sure you think you can use the week with those limitations.


----------



## Fredward (Jul 8, 2020)

I have found that some of the II reps are absolutely wonderful, bending over backwards to find something that will work for us during this time. I have asked for their extension numbers so I can contact them the next time I need to call. No one has ever refused and actually seemed pleased to be able to help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 8, 2020)

Fredward said:


> I have found that some of the II reps are absolutely wonderful, bending over backwards to find something that will work for us during this time. I have asked for their extension numbers so I can contact them the next time I need to call. No one has ever refused and actually seemed pleased to be able to help....


Ooooooo...if I was a much smarter person I would have done that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 9, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> They are only no charge for weeks enrolled in the DC program through the corporate account. This may not apply to everyone.


Thanks.  Forgot about that!


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 9, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Paying to extend a deposit isn't a good idea. Using ePlus is better. When you extend a deposit, it restricts the extended deposit to only flexchange trades. Meaning it loses a lot of flexibility since you can only confirm a trade inside of 59 days. You didn't say when the checkin date is for your current confirmed trade (you can't add eplus to a deposit). If you for sure won't be going to wherever you traded into, then trade out as far as you can using ePLus After you exhaust that last ePlus retrade, you then need to retrade at full fee. If your Marriott week is enrolled in the Marriott DC program, then you have free retrades. You are then limited based on the expiration date of your original deposit. You can get around that original deposit expiration by adding Eplus to a new retrade down the road. Just make sure you always do any retrades outside of the 59 day flexchange window.




Thank you so much.  I have two weeks; one enrolled (that I opted for MVC points for) and one that was resale.  The deposit is the resale week, but I do have the II account through the enrolled week.  So kind of grey area?

I originally had Aruba (Marriott) traded into (2 bedroom so paid the up charge from the studio) for end of May, which I realized in March wasn’t going to happen.  Got Vegas (Marriott) for the fall, then realized not going this year, so re traded again for Vegas (Marriott) mid March next year.  I really am not thinking I’ll go to Vegas (never been, but was looking forward to seeing a couple of shows, although I highly doubt there will be many by then).  It expires end of May, so I’m now looking at somewhere later, maybe driving distance to Williamsburg or something.  I have some time to sit on it, and keep checking to see what else is available.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 9, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> Thank you so much.  I have two weeks; one enrolled (that I opted for MVC points for) and one that was resale.  The deposit is the resale week, but I do have the II account through the enrolled week.  So kind of grey area?
> 
> I originally had Aruba (Marriott) traded into (2 bedroom so paid the up charge from the studio) for end of May, which I realized in March wasn’t going to happen.  Got Vegas (Marriott) for the fall, then realized not going this year, so re traded again for Vegas (Marriott) mid March next year.  I really am not thinking I’ll go to Vegas (never been, but was looking forward to seeing a couple of shows, although I highly doubt there will be many by then).  It expires end of May, so I’m now looking at somewhere later, maybe driving distance to Williamsburg or something.  I have some time to sit on it, and keep checking to see what else is available.


Hi Amy,
Sorry to say It‘s not a grey area.  Your resale week in your private account is not eligible for free M-M exchanges/ retrades.
That’s good news that your current exchange is March and since you eplus expires in May you really don’t have to worry about ending up in flexchange with your eplus.
Good luck- hopefully travel will work out next spring.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> Thank you so much.  I have two weeks; one enrolled (that I opted for MVC points for) and one that was resale.  The deposit is the resale week, but I do have the II account through the enrolled week.  So kind of grey area?
> 
> I originally had Aruba (Marriott) traded into (2 bedroom so paid the up charge from the studio) for end of May, which I realized in March wasn’t going to happen.  Got Vegas (Marriott) for the fall, then realized not going this year, so re traded again for Vegas (Marriott) mid March next year.  I really am not thinking I’ll go to Vegas (never been, but was looking forward to seeing a couple of shows, although I highly doubt there will be many by then).  It expires end of May, so I’m now looking at somewhere later, maybe driving distance to Williamsburg or something.  I have some time to sit on it, and keep checking to see what else is available.


No grey area. The week needs to be in the DC Corporate II account in order to get free retrades. So your resale week is in a separate II account that you pay an annual fee for?

It seems you have one II retrade left. and currently confirmed in to Grand Chateau in March. Your EPlus would expire in May 2021. If you won't be using Grand Chateau, your best option will be to retrade for something as far out as possible using your last retrade, best though if it is something you can use. Do this before the 60 day window which would be sometime in January 2021. Any further retrades would be full fee and you would need to make sure you cancel the trade or retrade again before 60 days from checkin.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 9, 2020)

Call Interval.  I just cancelled a vacation in Flexchange and Interval was able to remove the restriction and re-book for me into the same resort for Christmas. I had e-plus, so it was really easy for them to do.  The rep was really nice and helpful. It took all of 10 minutes.  Good luck.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 9, 2020)

sail27bill said:


> Call Interval.  I just cancelled a vacation in Flexchange and Interval was able to remove the restriction and re-book for me into the same resort for Christmas. I had e-plus, so it was really easy for them to do.  The rep was really nice and helpful. It took all of 10 minutes.  Good luck.



I had the same experience a couple of days ago when I called II. They told me I could make a reservation up to a year in advance even though I was under 59 days.


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 9, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> This is something I didn’t know!  I have a Ko Olina week deposited in II (studio), and bought e-plus.  I have one trade left, but almost always book Marriott (only once did a trade into the Four Seasons Scottsdale).  So if I do a retrade, it looks like I have to use the e-plus again.  I’m actually thinking of paying to extend it another year, as the deposit expires next May (I don’t want to travel until probably late summer and fall next year).  I’d love any advice!


How do you extend it for another year and how much does it cost?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 9, 2020)

vlapinta said:


> How do you extend it for another year and how much does it cost?


$99 for 6 months, $189 for a year.
But the extension is in flexchange- instant exchange only 60 days in advance, no requests.
If your week is eligible to extend there will be an extend link next to it under my units.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> $99 for 6 months, $189 for a year.
> But the extension is in flexchange- instant exchange only 60 days in advance, no requests.
> If your week is eligible to extend there will be an extend link next to it under my units.


This is why one should never pay to extend a deposit. Use the Eplus game to do the same thing for less money.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 9, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> This is why one should never pay to extend a deposit. Use the Eplus game to do the same thing for less money.


I totally agree!
eplus costs less, gives you 3 retrades and if you make your trades more than 60 days you are not in flexchange (although you still can’t request).


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 9, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> eplus expires 1 year from your original check in date.
> If you never get into flexchange you will be able to book all the way to that expiration date.
> 
> If you get into flexchange at any point during that year you will be limited to booking only 60 days forward from your current check in date.
> ...


I spoke to another rep today and they will wave the flex period and look further out than 60 days. I would need to call, rather than look myself on line. They seem to want to try to help and understand the situation.


----------



## aka Julie (Jul 10, 2020)

Pet peeve with II and E-plus.  All of my weeks are enrolled so I get free re-trades as long as it is Marriott to Marriot.  However, I just put in a trade request and as I proceeded through the process, when it came to the screen to pay for E-plus, the default was to pay for E-plus.  I knew better and unclicked, but I wonder how many people they catch with this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2020)

aka Julie said:


> Pet peeve with II and E-plus.  All of my weeks are enrolled so I get free re-trades as long as it is Marriott to Marriot.  However, I just put in a trade request and as I proceeded through the process, when it came to the screen to pay for E-plus, the default was to pay for E-plus.  I knew better and unclicked, but I wonder how many people they catch with this.


Yes, that annoys me too. That shouldn't be checked by default.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 11, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> Hi Amy,
> Sorry to say It‘s not a grey area.  Your resale week in your private account is not eligible for free M-M exchanges/ retrades.
> That’s good news that your current exchange is March and since you eplus expires in May you really don’t have to worry about ending up in flexchange with your eplus.
> Good luck- hopefully travel will work out next spring.



My week that I deposited is actually not in my private account; both weeks are in the one that I get for having the enrolled week now (the private account I let expire, upgraded the other account to platinum).

I’m glad to know for the future that M-M exchanges are free though!

I keep checking for something I might use in May; at least if things look better by then I might go away even if it‘s solo, lol!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 11, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> My week that I deposited is actually not in my private account; both weeks are in the one that I get for having the enrolled week now (the private account I let expire, upgraded the other account to platinum).
> 
> I’m glad to know for the future that M-M exchanges are free though!
> 
> I keep checking for something I might use in May; at least if things look better by then I might go away even if it‘s solo, lol!



It is my understanding that a non enrolled week can’t be in the corporate account so this is either something new or a lucky mistake.
Your resale week is definitely unenrolled?
How does it look on your MVC account?
Does it show no exchange fee if you trade to another Marriott on II?

There is a posting in the thread “resale week usage” about an II rep saying they could deposit an unenrolled week into a corporate account so maybe this is something new?


----------



## bazzap (Jul 11, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> It is my understanding that a non enrolled week can’t be in the corporate account so this is either something new or a lucky mistake.
> Your resale week is definitely unenrolled?
> How does it look on your MVC account?
> Does it show no exchange fee if you trade to another Marriott on II?


I have recently had an exchange on this very issue with Mark Delcampo, the II rep here for TUG members.
Most of our weeks are Developer purchases and enrolled.
A few more recent weeks are Resale purchases and Sod’s law these were the ones we had to cancel bookings for because of Covid-19.
Mark very kindly looked to see if there was anyway we could trade these through our corporate Interval account, even as a one off, but sadly we couldn’t so we had to pay to reactivate our Personal Interval account and will also have to pay Exchange fees.
I have never before heard of anyone being able to use unenrolled Resale weeks with their Corporate Interval account?


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 12, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> It is my understanding that a non enrolled week can’t be in the corporate account so this is either something new or a lucky mistake.
> Your resale week is definitely unenrolled?
> How does it look on your MVC account?
> Does it show no exchange fee if you trade to another Marriott on II?
> ...



Okay, so one question answered: I looked back at my credit card, and I did not pay an exchange fee for my initial trade M-M!  I did buy e-plus, as I didn’t realize M-M had no fees!  Considering I’d primarily choose Marriott anyway, waste of $59.  I was only charged $118, which was the upgrade from studio to 2br fee (plus separate $59 charge for e-plus).

My resale week is definitely in the same account as my enrolled week, and it isn’t enrolled (nor am I really interested in enrolling it).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> Okay, so one question answered: I looked back at my credit card, and I did not pay an exchange fee for my initial trade M-M!  I did buy e-plus, as I didn’t realize M-M had no fees!  Considering I’d primarily choose Marriott anyway, waste of $59.  I was only charged $118, which was the upgrade from studio to 2br fee (plus separate $59 charge for e-plus).
> 
> My resale week is definitely in the same account as my enrolled week, and it isn’t enrolled (nor am I really interested in enrolling it).


Do you don't pay a separate II annual membership fee for your resale week?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 12, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> Okay, so one question answered: I looked back at my credit card, and I did not pay an exchange fee for my initial trade M-M!  I did buy e-plus, as I didn’t realize M-M had no fees!  Considering I’d primarily choose Marriott anyway, waste of $59.  I was only charged $118, which was the upgrade from studio to 2br fee (plus separate $59 charge for e-plus).
> 
> My resale week is definitely in the same account as my enrolled week, and it isn’t enrolled (nor am I really interested in enrolling it).


So no M-M exchange fee for your unenrolled week which is in your corporate account.  
Really curious if this is a mistake or something Marriott is allowing now.


----------



## JT (Jul 12, 2020)

I have been buying E plus for 2 years.   This thread sure helped me.  M to M free if you have corporate account.  I have been wasting $.  Feel dumb but but glad I have it figured out now.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 12, 2020)

bazzap said:


> I have recently had an exchange on this very issue with Mark Delcampo, the II rep here for TUG members.
> Most of our weeks are Developer purchases and enrolled.
> A few more recent weeks are Resale purchases and Sod’s law these were the ones we had to cancel bookings for because of Covid-19.
> Mark very kindly looked to see if there was anyway we could trade these through our corporate Interval account, even as a one off, but sadly we couldn’t so we had to pay to reactivate our Personal Interval account and will also have to pay Exchange fees.
> I have never before heard of anyone being able to use unenrolled Resale weeks with their Corporate Interval account?


You're remembering correctly.  There were posts where people say that you could do this if: the two weeks are same resort and same season and you have not deposited your enrolled week into your corporate account.  

In this case people have reported that they have deposited their non-enrolled week into their corporate account, and there did not appear to be any cross check as to the source of the week (enrolled vs. non enrolled), just that it is the correct resort, season and size.  

I'm trying to recall why this would benefit someone as you could have just traded your enrolled week through the corporate account (no ability to trade both weeks IIRC.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> Okay, so one question answered: I looked back at my credit card, and I did not pay an exchange fee for my initial trade M-M!  I did buy e-plus, as I didn’t realize M-M had no fees!  Considering I’d primarily choose Marriott anyway, waste of $59.  I was only charged $118, which was the upgrade from studio to 2br fee (plus separate $59 charge for e-plus).
> 
> My resale week is definitely in the same account as my enrolled week, and it isn’t enrolled (nor am I really interested in enrolling it).


Is your resale week the same resort/size/season as one of your enrolled week?


davidvel said:


> You're remembering correctly.  There were posts where people say that you could do this if: the two weeks are same resort and same season and you have not deposited your enrolled week into your corporate account.
> 
> In this case people have reported that they have deposited their non-enrolled week into their corporate account, and there did not appear to be any cross check as to the source of the week (enrolled vs. non enrolled), just that it is the correct resort, season and size.
> 
> I'm trying to recall why this would benefit someone as you could have just traded your enrolled week through the corporate account (no ability to trade both weeks IIRC.


This would mean you could use your enrolled week as points through the DC and then deposit the un-enrolled week into the corporate account to avoid the exchange fee.  II is just calling to verify the deposit not necessarily that that specific week is enrolled and eligible to be deposited into the corporate account.  They have no idea what happened to the enrolled week and they don't care.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 12, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you don't pay a separate II annual membership fee for your resale week?




No, both are in the same II account.  I just pay the one to Marriott with my annual enrollment fee.

Yes, both my weeks are identical, 2br Mountain View EOY odd years, tschwa2.  All weeks other than 51/52 are platinum season.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 12, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> No, both are in the same II account.  I just pay the one to Marriott with my annual enrollment fee.
> 
> Yes, both my weeks are identical, 2br Mountain View EOY odd years, tschwa2.  All weeks other than 51/52 are platinum season.


Thanks Amy that make sense now. Lucky (or skillful)  you!


----------



## davidvel (Jul 12, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Is your resale week the same resort/size/season as one of your enrolled week?
> 
> This would mean you could use your enrolled week as points through the DC and then deposit the un-enrolled week into the corporate account to avoid the exchange fee.  II is just calling to verify the deposit not necessarily that that specific week is enrolled and eligible to be deposited into the corporate account.  They have no idea what happened to the enrolled week and they don't care.


Yes, that what it was, converting the enrolled week for points and trading the regular week in the corporate account.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 12, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> No, both are in the same II account.  I just pay the one to Marriott with my annual enrollment fee.
> 
> Yes, both my weeks are identical, 2br Mountain View EOY odd years, tschwa2.  All weeks other than 51/52 are platinum season.


To clarify, your II account shows 2 of the same unit for the same year? Could you take a screen snip?


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 13, 2020)

davidvel said:


> To clarify, your II account shows 2 of the same unit for the same year? Could you take a screen snip?




I can’t figure out how.  I just see points option and my week options under “my units”.  But the deposit was the unenrolled resale week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> I can’t figure out how.  I just see points option and my week options under “my units”.  But the deposit was the unenrolled resale week.


WIth an enrolled account, you will have the both the MCZ unit (Marriott Vacation Club Destinations) and your actual week/unit that you own listed under 'My Units'. What David is asking is, is your resale unit listed twice under 'My Units'?


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> WIth an enrolled account, you will have the both the MCZ unit (Marriott Vacation Club Destinations) and your actual week/unit that you own listed under 'My Units'. What David is asking is, is your resale unit listed twice under 'My Units'?



No, it’s listed once.  Also the MCZ is listed.  Weird thing is it’s listed for 2020, 2021, and 2022 as far as deposit (which hasn’t changed, as if I click it to deposit it, it then asks for dates and confirmation numbers).  Only thing that changed when I enrolled the one week and got the new account is that the Destinations is there under my units the last few years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> No, it’s listed once.  Also the MCZ is listed.  Weird thing is it’s listed for 2020, 2021, and 2022 as far as deposit (which hasn’t changed, as if I click it to deposit it, it then asks for dates and confirmation numbers).  Only thing that changed when I enrolled the one week and got the new account is that the Destinations is there under my units the last few years.


That is how it would look with an enrolled week. The MCZ is created when they create the corporate account so you can trade with points and the actual week unit is listed so you can trade with weeks. Your resale week technically isn't in your II corporate account, it is the enrolled week that is there, but because they are the same resort and unit you are able to deposit the resale week in to the same account.


----------



## elked12 (Jul 13, 2020)

I own an enrolled 2 Bd Oceanside gold week at Aruba Surf Club. Does this mean if I go ahead and purchase the exact same one resale I could do what Amyhwang is doing?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2020)

elked12 said:


> I own an enrolled 2 Bd Oceanside gold week at Aruba Surf Club. Does this mean if I go ahead and purchase the exact same one resale I could do what Amyhwang is doing?


That seems to be the case. Though at some point Marriott could close the loophole.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2020)

elked12 said:


> I own an enrolled 2 Bd Oceanside gold week at Aruba Surf Club. Does this mean if I go ahead and purchase the exact same one resale I could do what Amyhwang is doing?


You wouldn't be able to deposit both in the same year.  You could deposit one in II and use the other (yourself or rent it out) or deposit one in II and convert the other to Destination points.  So both aren't listed in the corporate account.  Only a single one is listed but II and MIVC doesn't seem to catch on if you use the confirmation from the unenrolled week to deposit into the corporate account.  It's always possible if MIVC or II updates their systems that this back door technique would stop working.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> You wouldn't be able to deposit both in the same year.  You could deposit one in II and use the other (yourself or rent it out) or deposit one in II and convert the other to Destination points.  So both aren't listed in the corporate account.  Only a single one is listed but II and MIVC doesn't seem to catch on if you use the confirmation from the unenrolled week to deposit into the corporate account.  It's always possible if MIVC or II updates their systems that this back door technique would stop working.


Has anyone ever verified this? We have seen this posed as plausible, but no confirmation that one can only either deposit or use DC points. I own Harbour Lake and after I make my first deposit of one side of the lock off, I can call in and get a Supplemental Week deposit for the second half. Others have been told that adding additional weeks of the same resort/unit to their individual II account isn't necessary since they can do the same to deposit additional weeks after the first.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Has anyone ever verified this? We have seen this posed as plausible, but no confirmation that one can only either deposit or use DC points. I own Harbour Lake and after I make my first deposit of one side of the lock off, I can call in and get a Supplemental Week deposit for the second half. Others have been told that adding additional weeks of the same resort/unit to their individual II account isn't necessary since they can do the same to deposit additional weeks after the first.


So your question is if even if there isn't an option to deposit 2 weeks (one enrolled and one not enrolled) online, have owners successfully been able to call and get both units deposited into the corporate II account having owned identical unit types?

Hopefully if there are those who tried to do this will chime in on their success.


----------



## Dean (Jul 13, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> No, it’s listed once.  Also the MCZ is listed.  Weird thing is it’s listed for 2020, 2021, and 2022 as far as deposit (which hasn’t changed, as if I click it to deposit it, it then asks for dates and confirmation numbers).  Only thing that changed when I enrolled the one week and got the new account is that the Destinations is there under my units the last few years.


So the non enrolled week was deposited in the enrolled week slot if I'm understanding correctly.  Did you deposit it or did MVC themselves?  We've long speculated that a non enrolled week might be able to be deposited into the enrolled week slot.  You would not be able to deposit both in the same year I don't believe.  There's always the risk that they will cancel the deposit later but usually a few weeks, not months later.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> So your question is if even if there isn't an option to deposit 2 weeks (one enrolled and one not enrolled) online, have owners successfully been able to call and get both units deposited into the corporate II account having owned identical unit types?
> 
> Hopefully if there are those who tried to do this will chime in on their success.


I believe @Saintsfanfl was told that you don't need to have a unit week under My Units for every week you own. As long as you have one unit listed you can really deposit any number of weeks against that unit in your account. All subsequent deposits show up as a Supplemental Week, but they act the same as a regular deposit.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 14, 2020)

Dean said:


> So the non enrolled week was deposited in the enrolled week slot if I'm understanding correctly.  Did you deposit it or did MVC themselves?  We've long speculated that a non enrolled week might be able to be deposited into the enrolled week slot.  You would not be able to deposit both in the same year I don't believe.  There's always the risk that they will cancel the deposit later but usually a few weeks, not months later.




I reserved the studio for 4th of July week, then deposited it with II myself.


----------



## Dean (Jul 14, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> I reserved the studio for 4th of July week, then deposited it with II myself.


That's why, you deposited LIKE it was the enrolled portion.  There's a chance they may figure it out later and cancel the deposit but when this happens it's usually around a month roughly from when you deposited.  So if you get one of those postcards, look at it as it might be a cancelation rather than some other offer.  Also keep an eye on your account.


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 22, 2020)

This is what I ended up doing. My exchange was into Lake Tahoe for August 9 2020. I was able to add Eplus in July. I just moved it to something for May 2021. This will give me much more time to find something I can use.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 22, 2020)

vlapinta said:


> This is what I ended up doing. My exchange was into Lake Tahoe for August 9 2020. I was able to add Eplus in July. I just moved it to something for May 2021. This will give me much more time to find something I can use.



I made a similar move today. I had an exchange that Marriott gave me and used it for a Vidante Grande Luxxe in Puerto Vallarta which was scheduled for August 2nd. Today I called Interval International I had E-plus, and I was able to push it to a reservation in Williamsburg for June 2021 when it had an expiration of December 8, 2020. It gives me more time to wait for more inventory to become available.


----------



## m61376 (Wednesday at 10:09 AM)

I added an Eplus to a 2BR deposit and extended it out a year, which will expire in August. I'd rather use the 2BR exchange next Fall/winter; using up the Covid cancellations/deposits. Can I extend it out by cancelling the plus exchange, or since I already did Eplus are my options limited? I know whatever I do has to be done greater than 60 days. I'm an enrolled owner.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## dioxide45 (Wednesday at 10:58 AM)

m61376 said:


> I added an Eplus to a 2BR deposit and extended it out a year, which will expire in August. I'd rather use the 2BR exchange next Fall/winter; using up the Covid cancellations/deposits. Can I extend it out by cancelling the plus exchange, or since I already did Eplus are my options limited? I know whatever I do has to be done greater than 60 days. I'm an enrolled owner.
> Thanks for the help!


When did your original deposit expire?


----------



## m61376 (Wednesday at 11:05 AM)

oops-, meant to quote @dioxide45 
The original deposit expired in August of 2022 and the Eplus extended it to August of 2023


----------



## dioxide45 (Wednesday at 11:18 AM)

m61376 said:


> oops-, meant to quote @dioxide45
> The original deposit expired in August of 2022 and the Eplus extended it to August of 2023


I am not sure how easy it will be use next fall or winter (if you mean fall/winter 2024). If you use an Eplus retrade to retrade out as far as you can right now, which would be August 2023, then you can cancel the exchange and take a Cancellation Replacement week. You would want to do this before you get into the 60 day window, which would be sometime in June. The problem here is that your cancellation replacement expires one year from the date you cancel it. It would thus expire in June 2024. I beleive that the cancellation replacement loses the exchange fee discount when trading Marriott to Marriott/Vistana. So you might need to pay the full exchange fee when you make an exchange with the cancellation replacement week. I do beleive however that when you make an exchange with the cancellation replacement week that you can add ePlus again to possibly get your expiration all the way out to sometime in 2025.


----------



## m61376 (Wednesday at 12:02 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure how easy it will be use next fall or winter (if you mean fall/winter 2024). If you use an Eplus retrade to retrade out as far as you can right now, which would be August 2023, then you can cancel the exchange and take a Cancellation Replacement week. You would want to do this before you get into the 60 day window, which would be sometime in June. The problem here is that your cancellation replacement expires one year from the date you cancel it. It would thus expire in June 2024. I beleive that the cancellation replacement loses the exchange fee discount when trading Marriott to Marriott/Vistana. So you might need to pay the full exchange fee when you make an exchange with the cancellation replacement week. I do beleive however that when you make an exchange with the cancellation replacement week that you can add ePlus again to possibly get your expiration all the way out to sometime in 2025.


Would the cancellation week then retain Marriott priority, even though I'd lose the exchange fee discount? And the 2BR size benefit? Thanks for all your input- as usual, you're such a great resource!


----------



## CPNY (Wednesday at 12:07 PM)

tschwa2 said:


> You can only add eplus within 5 days of making an exchange.  You can look for manual exchanges online, you don't have to call.  If you are within 59 days from check in the eplus will only allow you to move the reservation a max of 60 days forward (from the day of the currently reserved check in) when you use the eplus.  If you cancel the reservation completely  (and are inside of 60 days) you would get a flexchange (good only within 59 days of current date) that you can use over the next year.  Travel completed by one year from the day you get the replacement week).


I have an exchange to HRA for 4/22. I’m probably not going since I have 8 nights booked in May at WSJ and a 2 week Euro trip in July. I added E-Plus when I made the exchange. I need a strategy to get the most out of this Eplus 

I have a few questions: 
Should I cancel the exchange and get a flexchange? Would that change my trade power and will I still receive Marriott/Vistana preference with my original unit being used?

Is it best to make an exchange to a resort as far out as i can now (December 2023) that I know I’m not going to and then make another exchange when I see something in 2024 that I will use? 

If I do reserve something as far out as I can now, will it affect my 4/22/2024 expiration date or will I receive a new date of 12/2024?


----------



## dioxide45 (Wednesday at 12:12 PM)

m61376 said:


> Would the cancellation week then retain Marriott priority, even though I'd lose the exchange fee discount? And the 2BR size benefit? Thanks for all your input- as usual, you're such a great resource!


I beleive when you cancel and take a cancellation replacement, the cancellation replacement deposit is for the size of the unit you are currently exchanged into, not the original deposit. I do beleive the Marriott to Marriott/Vistana priority is retained on the cancellation replacement, just the exchange fee discount is lost. Full exchange fee of $229 would apply.


----------



## dioxide45 (Wednesday at 12:15 PM)

CPNY said:


> I have an exchange to HRA for 4/22. I’m probably not going since I have 8 nights booked in May at WSJ and a 2 week Euro trip in July. I added E-Plus when I made the exchange. I need a strategy to get the most out of this Eplus
> 
> I have a few questions:
> Should I cancel the exchange and get a flexchange? Would that change my trade power and will I still receive Marriott/Vistana preference with my original unit being used?
> ...


First thing you would want to do is use your first Eplus retrade to retrade out as far as possible. That should be sometime in early 2024. Make sure you do this prior to getting inside the 60 day window of checkin. This can be any resort. You can use your second Eplus retrade to get what you actually want.

No need to cancel your current exchange. Don't do that unless you have exhausted all your Eplus retrades.

Your EPlus expiration never changes, it will retain the 4/22/2024 expiration.


----------



## CPNY (Wednesday at 12:16 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> First thing you would want to do is use your first Eplus retrade to retrade out as far as possible. That should be sometime in early 2024. Make sure you do this prior to getting inside the 60 day window of checkin. This can be any resort. You can use your second Eplus retrade to get what you actually want.
> 
> No need to cancel your current exchange. Don't do that unless you have exhausted all your Eplus retrades.
> 
> Your EPlus expiration never changes, it will retain the 4/22/2024 expiration.


Perfect, I’ll make sure to make that change now


----------



## CPNY (Wednesday at 12:38 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> First thing you would want to do is use your first Eplus retrade to retrade out as far as possible. That should be sometime in early 2024. Make sure you do this prior to getting inside the 60 day window of checkin. This can be any resort. You can use your second Eplus retrade to get what you actually want.
> 
> No need to cancel your current exchange. Don't do that unless you have exhausted all your Eplus retrades.
> 
> Your EPlus expiration never changes, it will retain the 4/22/2024 expiration.


Booked WLR for thanksgiving week. I’ll know by then if I’m going to WLR or moving it to a week in April 2024. Thanks for the info


----------



## m61376 (Wednesday at 2:09 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> I beleive when you cancel and take a cancellation replacement, the cancellation replacement deposit is for the size of the unit you are currently exchanged into, not the original deposit. I do beleive the Marriott to Marriott/Vistana priority is retained on the cancellation replacement, just the exchange fee discount is lost. Full exchange fee of $229 would apply.


Thanks so much! I actually just spoke to Mark to make sure. The cancellation replacement week is for the size of the original Marriott deposit, not the Eplus retrade size, and the original Marriott priority applies. He wasn't sure whether or not the exchange fee for the regrade would apply or the free Marriott or Vistana retrade would be in effect.


----------



## dioxide45 (Wednesday at 2:17 PM)

m61376 said:


> Thanks so much! I actually just spoke to Mark to make sure. The cancellation replacement week is for the size of the original Marriott deposit, not the Eplus retrade size, and the original Marriott priority applies. He wasn't sure whether or not the exchange fee for the regrade would apply or the free Marriott or Vistana retrade would be in effect.


Mark is great, but I think he may be off the mark here. Pun intended  Perhaps @tschwa2 can confirm some of the information.


----------



## tschwa2 (Wednesday at 4:02 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> Mark is great, but I think he may be off the mark here. Pun intended  Perhaps @tschwa2 can confirm some of the information.


I have been assured many times that marriott priority remains as does the original exchange power give or take.  I feel like that isn't always the case but it is supposed to be the case.  The discount does not apply to the replacement week but I believe that those with enrolled weeks have confirmed that they still are free when exchanging into Marriott/Vistana.  I think if you want to retain the  size of the upgrade you would have to do a retrade instead of a cancellation week.  I believe the replacement week is based on the original deposit so don't upgrade to a larger size if you think you might be cancelling for a replacement week at some point.


----------



## m61376 (Wednesday at 5:51 PM)

tschwa2 said:


> I have been assured many times that marriott priority remains as does the original exchange power give or take. I feel like that isn't always the case but it is supposed to be the case. The discount does not apply to the replacement week but I believe that those with enrolled weeks have confirmed that they still are free when exchanging into Marriott/Vistana. I think if you want to retain the size of the upgrade you would have to do a retrade instead of a cancellation week. I believe the replacement week is based on the original deposit so don't upgrade to a larger size if you think you might be cancelling for a replacement week at some point.



Thanks- that’s consistent with what Mark said- and while he wasn’t sure about whether or not there’s be a cost to trade into a Marriott or Vistana week, so it’s good to hear. 
In my case my original week was a 2BR, although the if it would have been based on the size of the trade I was considering looking for a 3BR n an epkus before asking for a cancellation week. 
As usual Tuggers are the best for answers! Thanks all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Thursday at 4:18 PM)

I must admit I have never used e-plus but I may have the need to extend 2 deposits and want to be sure I'm understanding how best to do t his.  Both are 4th of July 1 BR deposits from 2021 expiring this July.  One was a cancelation of an exchange done within 60 days and the other tied to an ongoing search.  I'm doubting being able to use either in the time frame needed so extending would be helpful.  I'll keep looking for options that work for our 2 trips in the interim but given they are Aruba 2 BR in March and MGO 2 BR in July, I'm not optimistic of success though I'll keep looking multiple times a day including early AM.  

So if I'm understanding correctly for the one I can only exchange within 60 days, I'd keep kicking it out until the latest possible date then cancel for a replacement week more than 14 days out so as not to be further restricted.  For the other week I'd do the same except cancel before 60 days out.  I'd then end up with 2 extended deposits expiring 1 year from the cancellation date with one only usable within 60 days of travel? 

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Thursday at 4:28 PM)

Dean said:


> I must admit I have never used e-plus but I may have the need to extend 2 deposits and want to be sure I'm understanding how best to do t his.  Both are 4th of July 1 BR deposits from 2021 expiring this July.  One was a cancelation of an exchange done within 60 days and the other tied to an ongoing search.  I'm doubting being able to use either in the time frame needed so extending would be helpful.  I'll keep looking for options that work for our 2 trips in the interim but given they are Aruba 2 BR in March and MGO 2 BR in July, I'm not optimistic of success though I'll keep looking multiple times a day including early AM.
> 
> So if I'm understanding correctly for the one I can only exchange within 60 days, I'd keep kicking it out until the latest possible date then cancel for a replacement week more than 14 days out so as not to be further restricted.  For the other week I'd do the same except cancel before 60 days out.  I'd then end up with 2 extended deposits expiring 1 year from the cancellation date with one only usable within 60 days of travel?
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?



Hi Dean,
I started to write a reply but I’m a little confused.
Are these just deposits that are expiring?

For the unrestricted week you could make an exchange as close to your July ‘23 expiration date, buy eplus and you then have 1 year past the check in date of that first exchange (7/24) to make 3 manual eplus exchanges. Cost is 1 exchange fee and 1 eplus fee.
Or you could again exchange to your July ‘23 expiration date, buy eplus and use them up out to the eplus expiration (July ‘24) and then cancel more than 60 days and take a replacement  week good for a year from the cancelation (May’25).  Cost is 2 exchange fees and 1 eplus fee. You can request with the replacement week if you canceled 60 days +.


----------



## Dean (Thursday at 4:32 PM)

Pamplemousse said:


> Do you have eplus on either of these?
> sounds like you are just cancelling exchanges and taking replacement weeks?


No I don't but I would exchange them for the latest time possible and add e-plus at the time then cancel as noted.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Thursday at 4:43 PM)

Dean said:


> No I don't but I would exchange them for the latest time possible and add e-plus at the time then cancel as noted.


Added to my post above- sorry for the confusion

With the 60 day restricted week eplus will only extend you 6 months because those eplus retrades can only go 60 days ahead from the current reservation.  
But if you plan to cancel and take the replacement week you could do all 3 eplus retrades together and then cancel more than 60 days so the replacement week is unrestricted.


----------



## Dean (Thursday at 4:50 PM)

Pamplemousse said:


> Hi Dean,
> I started to write a reply but I’m a little confused.
> Are these just deposits that are expiring?
> 
> ...


Thanks.  No exchange fees since it's only M to M in my corporate account?  So if I'm understanding correct and looking at the unrestricted week it'd be getting an exchange in early July with e-plus then using the e-plus exchange options pushing out another year then canceling later effectively extending 2 years?  Thanks, just not something I've looked at in the past.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Thursday at 4:52 PM)

Dean said:


> Thanks.  No exchange fees since it's only M to M in my corporate account?  So if I'm understanding correct and looking at the unrestricted week it'd be getting an exchange in early July with e-plus then using the e-plus exchange options pushing out another year then canceling later effectively extending 2 years?  Thanks, just not something I've looked at in the past.


I believe you would have an exchange fee with the replacement week.

Eplus will extend a year from the first check in date.  The replacement week will get you another 10 months because you need to ask for it 60 days before the eplus expiration to avoid flexchange restriction.


----------



## Dean (Thursday at 4:53 PM)

Pamplemousse said:


> I believe you would have an exchange fee with the replacement week.


Thanks so much.


----------



## dioxide45 (Thursday at 10:55 PM)

Dean said:


> I must admit I have never used e-plus but I may have the need to extend 2 deposits and want to be sure I'm understanding how best to do t his.  Both are 4th of July 1 BR deposits from 2021 expiring this July.  One was a cancelation of an exchange done within 60 days and the other tied to an ongoing search.  I'm doubting being able to use either in the time frame needed so extending would be helpful.  I'll keep looking for options that work for our 2 trips in the interim but given they are Aruba 2 BR in March and MGO 2 BR in July, I'm not optimistic of success though I'll keep looking multiple times a day including early AM.
> 
> So if I'm understanding correctly for the one I can only exchange within 60 days, I'd keep kicking it out until the latest possible date then cancel for a replacement week more than 14 days out so as not to be further restricted.  For the other week I'd do the same except cancel before 60 days out.  I'd then end up with 2 extended deposits expiring 1 year from the cancellation date with one only usable within 60 days of travel?
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?


I think you got most of your questions answered, but what you want to do is exchange out as far as you can with both weeks. You might want to wait until closer to expiration to exchange the cancellation replacement that is Flexchange restricted to get a July 2023 checkin. You will then get July 2024 expiration dates on the EPlus. YOu then want to retrade the unrestricted week right away for as far out as you possibly can. THis gives you breathing room. You can then use the Start EPlus Retrade button to dearch instant exchange inventory. You don't want to cancel it yet. If or when you do cancel, you want to get the checkin as far out as you can using other retrades and then cancel as the cancellation replacement will be good for one year from the date you cancel it. Don't let it get into the 59 day window.

As for that cancellation replacement, it is more limited. I don't think they will let you take another cancellation replacewmnet deposit against it. So you would want to exchange out as far as you can and add EPlus. You can then search for 59 days beyond the checkin date for other exchanges. As mentioned, I don't think hyou can cancel this exchange again without losing it alltogether.

You shouldn't have any exchange fees but will incur the EPlus fee. Do let us know if there is an exchange fee applicable to the 60 day restricted week as there was a question earlier as to if owners with Marriott corp accounts get the exchange fee for $0 when exchanging on a cancellation replacement week.


----------



## m61376 (Friday at 1:47 AM)

Dean- Just so there's no confusion, for the unrestricted July week make sure you do an initial trade between now and May, at least 60 days before the expiration date of the July week. Reserve a week for July 2023, as close to the expiration date as possible, and purchase the Eplus option. At least 60 days before the expiration date, retrade using your first Eplus to a July 2024 week, again as far out in July as you can. That leaves you 2 more potential retrades through July of 2024. If you can't use it before then, then call in May of 2024, at least 60 days before the trade expires, and request a cancellation replacement week, which will effectively extend your initial deposit to May of 2025. 

As for the restricted week- maybe @dioxide45 can answer this- but if an exchange was made within 59 days of the July 2023 expiration date (but I'd do it over 30 days so as not to incur a further restriction), wouldn't the Eplus extend the expiration date the full year (also to July of 2024), but you could only reserve something where check-in was within 59 days? I might be wrong, but I thought the restricted last minute exchanges had a limitation on how close to check-in reservations could be made (either within 59 days or less than 30 days) but the expiration dates were not affected. I know that's the way it is with the original Flexchange deposit, but not sure with an Eplus add on.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Friday at 10:18 AM)

m61376 said:


> Dean- Just so there's no confusion, for the unrestricted July week make sure you do an initial trade between now and May, at least 60 days before the expiration date of the July week. Reserve a week for July 2023, as close to the expiration date as possible, and purchase the Eplus option. At least 60 days before the expiration date, retrade using your first Eplus to a July 2024 week, again as far out in July as you can. That leaves you 2 more potential retrades through July of 2024. If you can't use it before then, then call in May of 2024, at least 60 days before the trade expires, and request a cancellation replacement week, which will effectively extend your initial deposit to May of 2025.
> 
> As for the restricted week- maybe @dioxide45 can answer this- but if an exchange was made within 59 days of the July 2023 expiration date (but I'd do it over 30 days so as not to incur a further restriction), wouldn't the Eplus extend the expiration date the full year (also to July of 2024), but you could only reserve something where check-in was within 59 days? I might be wrong, but I thought the restricted last minute exchanges had a limitation on how close to check-in reservations could be made (either within 59 days or less than 30 days) but the expiration dates were not affected. I know that's the way it is with the original Flexchange deposit, but not sure with an Eplus add on.


For eplus flexchange you can only exchange out 60 days past the *current check in date* as opposed to regular flexchange which is 60 days ahead from ”*today*” up until the expiration date.
So for eplus flexchange you can only extend about 6 months even though the eplus expiry says 1 year.

But as I said in my previous post you can get yourself out of flexchange buy doing all 3 eplus retrades in succession and then calling to cancel and request a replacement when you are *more than 60 days from the last check in. *
To maximize your extension you would want to push all 3 eplus out to the max 60 days and then cancel at just more than 60 days before that last check in.  You would extend about a year and 4 months and have an unrestricted replacement week that you can request with. Mark confirmed that this works.


----------



## dioxide45 (Friday at 10:22 AM)

Pamplemousse said:


> But as I said in my previous post you can get yourself out of flexchange buy doing all 3 eplus retrades in succession and then calling to cancel and request a replacement when you are *more than 60 days from the last check in.*


I think this works on EPlus from a regular deposit, but for @Dean, his was from a cancelled exchange where he has a cancellation replacement deposit. I didn't think you could cancel that a second time and get another cancellation replacement.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Friday at 10:25 AM)

dioxide45 said:


> I think this works on EPlus from a regular deposit, but for @Dean, his was from a cancelled exchange where he has a cancellation replacement deposit. I didn't think you could cancel that a second time and get another cancellation replacement.


I didn’t specifically ask Mark that question so I don’t know exactly how it will work for Dean.

I know a lot of people don’t know how eplus works for flexchange and they are surprised/disappointed that they can’t trade to the eplus expiry.


----------



## dioxide45 (Friday at 10:44 AM)

Pamplemousse said:


> I didn’t specifically ask Mark that question so I don’t know exactly how it will work for Dean.
> 
> I know a lot of people don’t know how eplus works for flexchange and they are surprised/disappointed that they can’t trade to the eplus expiry.


Yeah, it seems to be a flaw in how EPlus is implemented for flexchange restricted exchanges. I guess they have implemented it as best they could programmatically, but it does get confusing when you see the one year expiration but can't effectively get out more than 60 days.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Friday at 11:00 AM)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, it seems to be a flaw in how EPlus is implemented for flexchange restricted exchanges. I guess they have implemented it as best they could programmatically, but it does get confusing when you see the one year expiration but can't effectively get out more than 60 days.


II could solve the problem by making the expiry 6 months (-) to match the reality and manage expectation. 
Even if people understand flexchange can only go 60 days ahead they often don’t understand how it’s different with eplus.


----------



## RookWDW (Friday at 3:04 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> You shouldn't have any exchange fees but will incur the EPlus fee. Do let us know if there is an exchange fee applicable to the 60 day restricted week as there was a question earlier as to if owners with Marriott corp accounts get the exchange fee for $0 when exchanging on a cancellation replacement week.



Why are there no exchange fees in this example?  I just had an exchange that I cancelled, and got a replacement week.  I placed an exchange search and it charged me an exchange fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (Friday at 3:17 PM)

RookWDW said:


> Why are there no exchange fees in this example?  I just had an exchange that I cancelled, and got a replacement week.  I placed an exchange search and it charged me an exchange fee.


are you an enrolled owner and did you have any non Marriott/westin/sheraton on your requests?


----------



## RookWDW (Friday at 3:25 PM)

tschwa2 said:


> are you an enrolled owner and did you have any non Marriott/westin/sheraton on your requests?


Not enrolled.  Recent week owner via resale purchased in 2022.  Initially I only had MVC properties on the search and not only was there a fee, but it was not discounted.  So, I added non MVC's to the list.

EDIT:  but my exchange was off a replacement deposit after cancelling an exchange, so it appears I lost the discount.


----------



## dioxide45 (Friday at 3:28 PM)

RookWDW said:


> Why are there no exchange fees in this example?  I just had an exchange that I cancelled, and got a replacement week.  I placed an exchange search and it charged me an exchange fee.


It isn't that there are no exchange fees. I am questioning the very thing you are experiencing. I am trying to find out if an owner with a Marriott corp II account gets charged exchange fees when trying to do an Marriott to Marriott/Vistana exchange with a cancellation replacement.


----------



## Dean (Friday at 3:28 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> I think this works on EPlus from a regular deposit, but for @Dean, his was from a cancelled exchange where he has a cancellation replacement deposit. I didn't think you could cancel that a second time and get another cancellation replacement.


If I recall correctly it was retraded, not cancelled, but within 60 days.


----------



## dioxide45 (Friday at 4:03 PM)

Dean said:


> If I recall correctly it was retraded, not cancelled, but within 60 days.


So it is out there as a current trade? Or it is showing up as a deposit? If it is a trade that you can retrade, you can do that but it would only allow you to retrade through the original deposit expiration. If you do retrade though, you can add EPlus to it and it will extend the expiration but will still be 59 day restricted.


----------



## Dean (Friday at 4:05 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> So it is out there as a current trade? Or it is showing up as a deposit? If it is a trade that you can retrade, you can do that but it would only allow you to retrade through the original deposit expiration. If you do retrade though, you can add EPlus to it and it will extend the expiration but will still be 59 day restricted.


That's what I was understanding.  Thank to you and all others for the info.  It's just not something I've had a reason to use or pay much attention to until now.

ETA:  I've been continually retrading it M to M to extend it.  I am still looking at options for exchanges and the one I'm looking at now is within 60 days to I'm hoping it'll be a moot point though it would mean holding account points potentially if I replace part of my current reservation with an exchange.


----------

